# kernel 2.6.19-r5 and SATA support [PROBLEM]

## MetalWarrior

Hi,

I've just emerged and compiled the new 2.6.19-r5 gentoo-sources and I noticed that there is SATA support now.. I tried removing SCSI support which I used for my SATA HD and also for my cdrom (I must pass hdc=noprobe to the kernel and let the SCSI subsystem manage the CDROM, otherwise the boot procedures gets stuck for some seconds at the very beginning) and I enabled the following:

```

     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                          │  

         -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers 

              CONFIG_ATA [y]

   -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                          │  

         -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers                                                                                                                             │  

            -> ATA device support

              CONFIG_ATA_PIIX 

```

If I reboot the system, I have a kernel panic since the root is not found on the block device etc..

Is there something else that I should to do in order to make the SATA driver work with my SATA hard-drive?

Should I also enable CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX to let this new drive manage also PATA devices like the cdrom?

This is the output of lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

01:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

```

I hope some of you have solved this SATA configuration problem  :Smile: 

----------

## vandien

As far as I know, you still need the SCSI support enabled. I don't think the SATA support in 2.6.19 is significantly different, they just changed it's placement in menuconfig and added the experimental PATA code. Also, you need SCSI if you hook up any USB devices (anything /dev/sd*).

----------

## d2_racing

I think that you have the same problem as this one : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536391-highlight-.html

----------

## MetalWarrior

I removed the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support and rebooted.... after the message "... booting the kernel" the system seems to be freezed and after some tens of seconds it goes on booting... this is the relevant (I think) portion of dmesg output:

```

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xFFA0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xFFA8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata2.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata2.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata2.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata2.01: qc timeout (cmd 0xa1)

ata2.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

ata2: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HTS721010G9AT00  MCZO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  DVD+-RW SDVD8441 PX47 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

```

What are that timeouts?! Any idea?

----------

## Jinidog

Same problem here.

Moreover my IDE-Controller does not work with the PATA-Driver. So much for watching DVDs with 2.6.19.

----------

## fxtl

This might not apply to you, but here's how I migrated to libata (.18 --> .19 kernel):

Kernel config:

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support:

- disabled completely

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers:

- Enabled ATA device support

- Enabled ACHI SATA support

- Enabled JMicron PATA support (for CD-ROM drive in this controller)

SCSI device support:

- Enabled legacy /proc/scsi support (I'm not sure if this is mandatory.. well, it doesn't hurt)

- Checked that SCSI disk support was enabled (was enabled for USB mass storage support)

- Enabled SCSI CDROM support

- Enabled SCSI generic support (again I'm not sure about this)

That's it for the kernel. Then I replaced /dev/hda with /dev/sda in /boot/grub/grub.conf and in /etc/fstab. Also you have to remember all other config files, which have device entries for hard drives, like smartmontools (smartd.conf) and LVM (lvm.conf). Finally, I enabled native SATA ACHI mode in bios (every motherboard is different, like always with bios settings..   :Rolling Eyes:  ) You need this for advanced SATA ACHI stuff to work, like NCQ, although Linux may not care about your bios settings  :Razz: 

----------

## MetalWarrior

At the moment I re-enabled ATA/ATAPI support for the cdrom, to avoid the timeouts... From what I've understood the timeout issues should be solved in the 2.6.20 kernel... 

Perhaps one day I will solve also my DVD poor performance... when I use ATA/ATAPI and I try to enable the DMA on the hdc device, it gives me the following error:

```

/dev/hdc:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

and the performance when copying from DVDs to HD is quite poor, since it uses PIO mode (very high CPU usage)... maybe moving to libata2 will solve this problem...

----------

